# good entry-level dehydrator?



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

interested in dehydrating foods.

Was hoping some of you could suggest a quality entry-level dehydrator? preferably on the smaller side, as I have limited space


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

For me it has to have a thermostat. I like the square models with slide in trays, can leave every other tray out for thick items unlike the stack style. Some stack style you have to use every tray even if nothing in them. I also like the fan in the back so it blows the air over each tray instead of the stack style with the fan in the bottom blowing air up through each filled tray. The one we have is 20 years old. Have had round ones just didn't like them as well. We have the 4 tray one. You can dehydrate a lot if you keep it going.

Lots of different sizes, 4, 5, 9 etc. Also want one that you can put in dishwasher, even though we don't have a dishwasher, the trays are tougher, don't get brittle as quick. These have mesh sheets that sit on top of the tray, work very well. We have extra sheets to trade out when doing messy fruits, etc. Food gets dry, don't have to clean before next batch, trade in the next set. Our dehydrator runs for weeks without turning it off. With this style I can dry 4 trays, when partial dry and shrunk up, put all on 2 trays and load 2 more, put on the bottom while the top 2 finish drying....James

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...2-d2a3-56c6-b15f-d98ba740924b&pf_rd_i=1090752


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

This one is my personal preference.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002WSQHU/ref=psdc_1090752_t3_B0090WOCN0
The same model is available for less if you don't want the jerky gun etc. and Walmart sells several of the same model in different sizes for even less.

I have an Excaliber too but I prefer the round trays to the square for faster drying IME. I agree that it must have a thermostat and fan for best results and go for as many watts rating as you can afford.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

arrocks said:


> This one is my personal preference.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002WSQHU/ref=psdc_1090752_t3_B0090WOCN0
> The same model is available for less if you don't want the jerky gun etc. and Walmart sells several of the same model in different sizes for even less.
> ...


YUP! My favorite too and I now have 2 of them for when the harvest comes in. So easy to use. I often plug it in outside or in the garage if I don't feel like dehydrating right away.


----------



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

The round stack style have worked for me for moderate amounts of drying. Be careful, though, not to treat them like they are heavy duty and run them non-stop. My first caught fire. I can't remember how long I had it going- maybe a week of near constant. When I evaluated costs of a replacement, the big brands were tempting, but the little one worked well enough and much cheaper. I don't leave it on when I leave the house though.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

If you plan to use it a lot and keep it a long time, just opt for the Excalibur. I have a 9 tray (had it about 20 years now) and a 4 tray (passed down from MIL & she had it a long time), plus several smaller round ones. I find I just do not use the rounds. Instead, I reach for the Excaliburs every single time. 

LuLu


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the advise.

jwal: thanks for explaining why you prefer the Excalibur's functions. Why do you prefer the square profile to the round models?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

All round ones I have seen have the fan on the bottom, if using solid sheets for drying, the air rises and out the top, air is not blown across the top of each tray. Drying is very uneven, center takes much longer. Fan to the rear, just rotate trays every so often, front to back. Slide trays out, easy to check, especially when doing mixed trays, stack type, have to lift everything above the one you want, find a place to set, deal with the tray you want. I slide tray out, replace door, do what is needed, replace tray, dehydrator keeps running, doing it's job. The round ones I had, had a circle air vent in the middle of tray to work around....James


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

The model I linked above is top mounted fan. So are many of the other Harvester models. It also has vented trays rather than solid ones and they don't have to be rotated.

But they all dehydrate. It just boils down to personal preferences, to what one is used to working with, and pricing (just like the AA pressure canners price issue).


----------



## LisaBug (Oct 13, 2002)

Excalibur is having a sale on their 4-tray refurbished dehydrators. Here's the link:

http://www.excaliburdehydrator.com/...ay_Excalibur_Food_Dehydrator_for_onl10_4_2016)

I have 3 Excaliburs, two 9 tray and one 4 tray. Two of them are over 25 years old, just bought a refurbed 9 tray this fall. You'd enjoy using it that' for sure.

Lisa


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

The excalibur is way out of my budget and I don't do enough drying to warrant it. Maybe if I came into some money, I'd consider one. I have a round, Nesco or similar one. The fan is at the top (in fact, all the round ones I've seen are that way). I have had it for about 12-14 years now, and it's still going strong. Never had an issue with it. I'd say if you're just starting out, that type would be a good way to go.


----------



## sarahbeth (Sep 13, 2013)

The refurbished Excalibur units only include a 90 day warranty. Full price units include a limited 10 year warranty instead.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

LisaBug said:


> Excalibur is having a sale on their 4-tray refurbished dehydrators. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.excaliburdehydrator.com/...ay_Excalibur_Food_Dehydrator_for_onl10_4_2016)


Only 4 trays, had to already be refurbished (fixed), a limited 90 day warranty, and they still want $89.95? Talk about brand name price gouging!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I bought a used excalibur and after 2 years had to replace the heating element. The customer service rep had a service tec call me and go through diagnostics and then when I got the part they called to see if I needed someone to walk me through the repair. I had a cheapo walmart one and had to return it to walmart because it quit working g and couldn't get any help with it.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Tyler520 said:


> interested in dehydrating foods.
> 
> Was hoping some of you could suggest a quality entry-level dehydrator? preferably on the smaller side, as I have limited space


Have you purchased a dehydrator? This unit is Amazon's best seller. 600 watts, top mounted fan, thermostat, over 2700 reviews with a 4+ star rating and it's a space saver. Something like this is a good starter until you find out how much you would use one.

https://www.amazon.com/Nesco-FD-75A...1&refinements=p_72:1248915011,p_36:1253525011


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know if you purchased one yet, but we bought a nesco dehydrator for about 30$ it's just a round 4 tray one but it works! It's a good starter dehydrator


----------



## Garden Gypsy (Apr 3, 2017)

I've used the round, plastic dehydrators (2) but they were inconvenient to use, and they didn't dehydrate evenly. Because of that, I seldom used them.

Three years ago I made the investment in a 9-tray Excalibur dehydrator and am now a great fan of home-dehydrated food! I have a rural home. Before I began dehydrating, it was always a pain when I thought I had a certain frozen vegetable, but found that it was gone.Then it was a trip to town or a change in menu. Do you wish you had more space for frozen food? Dehydrate! I watch for sales on frozen vegetables and then buy a LOT. Or I buy the huge bags of frozen veggies at Sam's Club. The end result gives vegetables that can be stored long-term in jars, plastic bags or, for really long-term, in Mylar bags.

Dehydrated food makes planning meals and transporting food for camping and RVing so easy! I also dehydrate tomatoes, fruit and herbs. This was the first year I dehydrated kumquat slices and watermelon slices. The kumquats are absolutely beautiful in jars, and tasty! The dried watermelon chips are heavenly in the winter! Mandarins oranges and tomatoes stay a bit chewy, but store well in the fridge. 

My luck with dehydrating has encouraged me to buY 24 fruit trees this week: 3 kumquats, 2 mandarin oranges, 1 Hamlin sweet orange, 1 blood orange, 2 satsumas, 2 Lisbon lemons, 2 Meyer lemons, 5 blueberry bushes and 6 La Feliciana peaches. If I dehydrate and any fruits (especially peaches) have a bad year, I'm set! Ten are planted, so planting 14 more will fill out the week! Keep in mind that we are retired, and live on a farm. Because I will put it to optimum use, the heavy-duty Excalibur, and the 2nd one I'll soon buy, should last for my lifetime.

Keep an eye out at thrift stores and garage sales for the type of dehydrator you'd like to have.


----------

